# Limited Out at five years old! This little girl will hunt



## Adams Family (May 22, 2011)

One opening day, another the following sat. ,and once again one the fifth weekend shes the real thing .This following deer season she harvested a eight point ,three point, and two does now what next? Well that was ansered this weekend when she said BEAR! Cant tell her no so let the scotting begin .


----------



## dtala (May 22, 2011)

Ssomewhere there is a little boy who is going to be in way over his head in a few years....


congrats to the both of you, and I KNOW you worked hard for those successes....

  troy


----------



## ted_BSR (May 22, 2011)

That is awesome! Great job DAD!


----------



## hummdaddy (May 22, 2011)

great job , congrats ... guess i can't ask a question?


----------



## Arrow3 (May 22, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> great job , congrats ... guess i can't ask a question?



what are you talking about?

Congrats to the lil lady!!


----------



## hummdaddy (May 22, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> Congrats to the lil lady!!



i asked why she was wearing a harness

would like to know his set up for when i'm able to take my son


----------



## Arrow3 (May 22, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i asked why she was wearing a harness



Yeah...on another thread in the turkey forum...He also put one here in the bragging board...Im sure he will answer you on the other thread.


----------



## hummdaddy (May 22, 2011)

oh figured the internet police got me for some reason


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Awesome job. I think we are seeing a future hunting show host in the makings. Oh, and next season would you please let her take RHBama turkey hunting so she can show him how to kill them?


----------



## jsimages (May 22, 2011)

priceless smile on her face. nice lil hunter you got there. its great to know theres still some kids that enjoy the outdoors as much as adults do. congrats to dad also as the hard work pays off in more ways than we imagine


----------



## Adams Family (May 22, 2011)

*to Hummdaddy*

we use a double bull blind so we could have a little movement if you know what I mean with a five year old.we also used a shotting stick so she would be ready when the time came. As far as the harnes that is her youth size turky vest that she purchased with tooth fairy money along with camo and calls. good luck next year


----------



## hummdaddy (May 22, 2011)

Adams Family said:


> we use a double bull blind so we could have a little movement if you know what I mean with a five year old.we also used a shotting stick so she would be ready when the time came. As far as the harnes that is her youth size turky vest that she purchased with tooth fairy money along with camo and calls. good luck next year




 thanks for the info


----------



## Hoss (May 22, 2011)

Tell that little lady congrats.  She's off to an amazing start in her hunting career.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2011)

Congrats to you both!  That's awesome!


----------



## Heartstarter (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if she would put on a seminar for us "veterans" for a nominal fee. Thats awsome man, congratulations to both of you! I have no doubt that somewhere there is a bear thats going to loose his hide when she gets after him. Good luck and keep us posted on the bear hunt.


----------



## DeepweR (May 30, 2011)

thats just awesome!


----------



## canaday (Aug 22, 2011)

wow thats great,and she thinks your "just huntin"


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Aug 26, 2011)

Smile Say's It All .......That Girl Is Awesome


----------



## mmwiley1040 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice job little lady. My daughter is 11 now and she has also been successful but you take the cake. Great job dad getting her involved. I also spend alot of time with my girls in the woods hunting. There is nothing better than seeing your hard work payoff through the smiles and memories that are left etched in your mind forever. Very proud of you both.


----------



## livetohunt (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like she will be teaching the boys a few things about how to get it done..Congrats on her great hunts!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW !!!! and congrats to all


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

never done that before


----------



## j_seph (Dec 16, 2011)

jharman said:


> never done that before


You have to know her daddy, she has to get it from him


----------

